
Vote HN: Have You Preordered Magic Leap Creator One Device? - yohann305
i&#x27;m wondering where the HN community stands with getting the ML Creator One device. As i&#x27;m on the fence. Please Upvote YES, NO, or WAITING comments to cast your vote
======
yohann305
NO

------
yohann305
WAITING

------
yohann305
YES

